# 403 forbidden???



## benanderson (Mar 6, 2006)

When I click onto furaffinity in my bookmarks, a message apears saying 
"_*Forbidden*
You don't have permission to access / on this server._"

erm? whats going on?  :?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 6, 2006)

Yup, I get it too.  :roll:


----------



## benanderson (Mar 6, 2006)

Gabe said:
			
		

> Yup, I get it too.  :roll:



Join the club... we have Jackets!


----------



## Grave (Mar 6, 2006)

same stupid problem here


----------



## Pico (Mar 6, 2006)

Seems as though they took the site offline and decided to leave the oh-so-helpful forbidden message up rather than write a new one that provides some useful information.  Thanks guys!


----------



## kfvik (Mar 6, 2006)

Hmm, there was a message saying they where updating something or whatever, but that looks gone now


----------



## verias (Mar 6, 2006)

ditto


----------



## Darkmark (Mar 6, 2006)

I can't access /? You anti-foreslashists! How dare you deny me access to the holiest of all... uhm... ASCII symbols!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 6, 2006)

I replied to this post to make myself feel more important in a "me too" thread.


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 6, 2006)

Pico said:
			
		

> Seems as though they took the site offline and decided to leave the oh-so-helpful forbidden message up rather than write a new one that provides some useful information.  Thanks guys!


Must admit I've seen more helpful messages... :?

Can't spot any news on the admin forum as to what's up: will post a request for information over there, anyhow, if I don't get any luck on IRC (_*spots Crypto over there*_)


----------



## Keffria (Mar 6, 2006)

Getting it too... a little uh... irritating to not have any explination for it.


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 6, 2006)

*I've just had a chat with <crypto> on IRC (#furaffinity on irc.furnet.org).
Jheryn is working on the live system, at present.*

We really need to do something about sensible error handling when the system is unavailable or throws an error, but I guess that's not "news" to y'all.


=
[edit for visibility]


----------



## Myr (Mar 6, 2006)

The site did go down early in the morning and stopped responding. It would just take forever and then leave you with a white page no matter what you tried to load.

I don't care what kind of error message appears. It's not like any of them are more or less helpful because you can't access the site anyway.  I just wonder what's going on. Computers have problems, but computers relating to FA seem to have an unusually large number of problems. :shock:


----------



## Keffria (Mar 6, 2006)

The irritation for me is not that the site goes down... heck that happens alot on various sites... the irritation is that there is very little in the way of explination on the page, just a white screen, or not even loading and keeping us at the site we were at before.

Many of us are not all that net savey and don't understand half of the error messages that appear. It would just be nice to have something we do understand. That's just my two cents, take it or leave it *smiles*


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 6, 2006)

Keffria said:
			
		

> Many of us are not all that net savey and don't understand half of the error messages that appear. It would just be nice to have something we do understand.


Agreed. For most users, a redirect to a status update page on the forum would be more useful, if somewhat frustrating after the 100th time, perhaps?

Personally, I found it useful to see the database error messages since a couple of those made it very clear there were database tuning/user access issues needing to be resolved. If that helped to push things along (and <crypto> is now assisting Jheryn on that side), good...


----------



## Sslaxx (Mar 6, 2006)

*Hmm!*

We appear to have at least something on the front page now.


----------



## *morningstar (Mar 6, 2006)

Whoever put the message up on the main site, thank you.

Now all it needs is a link to the forums so people know where they are.


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 6, 2006)

*morningstar said:
			
		

> Whoever put the message up on the main site, thank you.


That was crypto. Yes, thanks... 



			
				*morningstar said:
			
		

> Now all it needs is a link to the forums so people know where they are.


There's a link to the forums generically, but not a specific thread/post for the current status.
Crypto, could you please link that message to http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?p=9021&highlight=#9021 for the time being.


----------

